# Why aren't there more women in the trade?



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Because most of them don't want to be or it's easier to get into something else. Its the exact opposite of the male female ratio for nurses.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

In my opinion, women play a very serious role in the occupational aspect today. Women can accomplish things that men can't. Where would we be without women in todays work force???? 

However, when considering the nature of a construction site and the laborious work required within them, I don't feel a women is suited/dignified being there. It has NOTHING to do with myself feeling they "CAN'T" do the work........no.......not at all, they might be able......but is it the right thing? Is it the best place for their valuable contribution to the work force?????.....In my opinion, no. Women accomplish amazing things.....I feel our women need to be placed where they excel!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I think there are more women in the trade than most would think.

When I was an inspector, a neighboring jurisdiction had a female electrical inspector.

I have seen women on jobsites working in the trades; more than I ever expected.

I know plenty of female engineers and in the engineering program at our local university, the classes have many female students; some classes are more female than male.

And many women are the backoffice of their family business.

I think the proportion of female to male will increase over time; I think it already is increasing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Aegis said:


> Because most of them don't want to be or it's easier to get into something else. Its the exact opposite of the male female ratio for nurses.


That was exactly what I was thinking. 

There are fewer women in the electrical trade because men are better at it. Just like there are more women nurses, they are better at it than men.

Cue all the examples of that great female electrician someone had on a crew once 3....2....1...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

InPhase277 said:


> That was exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> There are fewer women in the electrical trade because men are better at it. Just like there are more women nurses, they are better at it than men.
> 
> Cue all the examples of that great female electrician someone had on a crew once 3....2....1...


Friends of mine used to play a game with a female electrical inspector because she would remove screws from every fixture, so they got the longest screws they could fit in the fixtures. This is before electric screwdrivers (early 80's) were common. I think they just did it once to play with her.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What a ridiculous and sexist picture.











But it does remind me of a good old joke- Why aren't there more good looking scantily clad women in the electrical trade?

Answer: Because that would be shocking...............


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the picture


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So when was the last time you saw a fashion model repair a cable that way?


----------



## cagresham85 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it has is mostly due to the fact that women aren't as physically capable of doing construction jobs as men are. This isn't sexist, its just the way we are built.

I think we would all agree that construction has been fairly hard on our bodies. Imagine doing the same job but twice or three times as hard on you. Most women don't want to endure that kind of physical abuse.

I have worked with several female electrician apprentices and none of them finished their schooling. They all complained about the same things: they were always sore, always tired, and felt like they just flat out couldn't keep up.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a woman journeyman that works for me. She's one of our top producers.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

power said:


> Women can accomplish things that men can't.


List some things that don't involve basic biological differences.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I 'heard' they they are generally better at multi-tasking than men.

This evolved from them having to take care of the cave, children, and their man.
The men only had to ONE thing .. and that was hunt.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I've known several women who got into the trade, then got out as soon as they could. The reasons they all left can be seen in some of the statements above. Preconceived notions about what they can and can't do, what they are or are not good at, whether or not they can or can't lead teams etc., then capped off with sexual harassment. It's sad...


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

We have some excellent female JW's in our local. The fastest, neatest Cat cable terminating I have ever seen is always nimble female handiwork.


----------



## Dhender1985 (Jul 26, 2015)

In 10 years in the trade, I've seen only 1 female electrician. I think it would be great to have more women in the trade, but as others have said, is just to physically demanding of a trade.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What I want to know is, when there is a lack of persons from a particular group in any location or field, why is it mandantory to push to fill that void?

The electrical field has few women in the trade... "My God! We need more women electricians!"

This city is 90% White... "My God! We have to get some Black people here!"


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't believe the trade is too physically demanding for a woman. I think it is that females IN GENERAL aren't interested in mechanical things like men are. 

Of course there are exceptions to the rule. I have met maybe 4 female electricians and a couple of female mechanics. But the reason there are so few women in the trade is basic biology. Boys like to get dirty and break chit. Girls like to nurture baby birds and talk about whichever friend isn't around right now.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

emtnut said:


> I 'heard' they they are generally better at multi-tasking than men.
> 
> This evolved from them having to take care of the cave, children, and their man.
> The men only had to ONE thing .. and that was hunt.


Yes they are better at it, but it's a stretch to say men cannot do it.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

emtnut said:


> I 'heard' they they are generally better at multi-tasking than men. This evolved from them having to take care of the cave, children, and their man. The men only had to ONE thing .. and that was hunt.


Huh? I'm posting here, going over a set of drawings, and chewing bubble gum. That's not multi tasking enough?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 79794
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because their smarter then us.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

On a site recently with a female drywall mud installer. The boss told me he had to let her go because none of his guys can work with her. Well more like they didn't let her work. Always carrying stuff for her etc. She was a very attractive girl.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

eddy current said:


> On a site recently with a female drywall mud installer. The boss told me he had to let her go because none of his guys can work with her. Well more like they didn't let her work. Always carrying stuff for her etc. She was a very attractive girl.


Bet the boss was pissed he didn't have a shot with his younger, better looking employees hitting it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 79794
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they have good judgment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Why aren't there more women in the trade?


 Because we are LUCKY???:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

InPhase277 said:


> I don't believe the trade is too physically demanding for a woman. I think it is that females IN GENERAL aren't interested in mechanical things like men are.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions to the rule. I have met maybe 4 female electricians and a couple of female mechanics. But the reason there are so few women in the trade is basic biology. Boys like to get dirty and break chit. Girls like to nurture baby birds and talk about whichever friend isn't around right now.


This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


There are plenty of positions for women in the trades (heck I have worked with electricians that struggle bending 1" EMT), but many choose not to work in a sweaty, muddy, crap in a porta potty world, where men fart, swear, spit and call each other crude names. Call it social expectations or whatever, but dem are a few of the facts. 

I cannot tell you the percentages now but in the early years of letting women into the local, after finishing apprenticeship the drop out rate was high among women. In a local that limits new apprentices that hurts everyone.

We have trouble getting good young workers I could care less male female.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Duhhhhh....
Why aren't there more male Wedding planners?
Why aren't there more male pre school teachers?
Why aren't there more male marriage counselors?
Gee I don't know why?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure.


Actually that is not true. There are studies, some including brain scans, that are starting to show that there is a strong biological element to it. And it really shouldn't be a surprise since we see gender roles in nature as well.

And of course that doesn't mean that every woman has to fit that mold, or that they have to like pink, or whatever else, but it likely does mean that they are biologically predisposed in general to gravitate towards certain professions over others.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Endless studies have established that sex differences are innate... and kick in back at the crib.

Nature does not leave it up to girls to decide that they want to be mothers. 

They are hardwired that way... in the DNA.

The Darwinian logic is overwhelming.

The only gals that pass on their genes are those that are passionate about having babies.

ANYTHING that stands in the way of that goal is danced around, avoided.

Living and working in a highly unsanitary environment causes revulsion in women.

The desire to live in a baby friendly environment does not leave a woman when she's at work. This expresses itself as customized work spaces ( desk layouts ) whenever a gal can do so.

The trades are hard on the hands. Right there, many gals are put off.

Women will put up with ugly men. Men won't suffer ugly women.. usually. Hence any threat to beauty carries serious consequences.

The gals know what they're doing, and are playing it smart.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Multitasking? I can drink beer and watch hockey. Good enough for me.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


If you think about it, for 10,000 years or as long as women/men have been on this planet, life goals were men were hunters, providers of the food, and later pay, women had children, made homes (Hunter gathers men hunted women gathered). It took two people working hard together to make a family function there was little thought that it should be any different, it is only the last 100-125 years where this has life style was questioned.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Why aren't there more women in the trade?


They are typically smarter in other areas & are born nurturers. Men are born physically strong & born into physical labor.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

People argue a lot about nurture and nature, for example are the differences between men and women hard wired or learned behavior based on societal conventions. I couldn't say where it falls but I'll tell you this: no man who's spent 28 days with the same woman doubts biology affects behavior. Back me up on this gentlemen.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Again, I didn't say women CAN'T do the work we do. They CAN, and I have seen it done. But IN GENERAL women just aren't as interested in mechanical things. This is biology. 

Is there a societal element too it? I'm sure, but biology plays a big big role.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

I don't know what is worse; engineers pretending to be electricians, or electricians pretending to be sociologists.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe if someday one special man were to rise up, a champion--the hero they don't deserve, but a white knight they so desperately need:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

dawgs said:


> Huh? I'm posting here, going over a set of drawings, and chewing bubble gum. That's not multi tasking enough?


That's ADD , not multitasking :laughing:


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 79794
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because there is NO world wide War going on ....



Don


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

The hospital project I'm on now, there are probably about 500 tradespeople.

~ 100 electricians (Jman and apprentices) : maybe 10 women
- ? plumbers : 0
- ? carpenters: 2 women
- ? rockers : 1 woman
- ? tinbashers : 0
- ? insulators : 0
- ? GC Workers (cleaners, etc.) : ~ 12 women

the largest number of trades on site would be the plumbers/med-gas/pipe-fitters and the electricians.

two jokes...

1) "that's okay if you aren't smart enough to do the math/trig/etc, you can always become a plumber," says the Electrician to the apprentice.

2) "you're kind of petite, don't worry, you can always become an electrician," says the Plumber to the apprentice.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

spinninwheels said:


> The hospital project I'm on now, there are probably about 500 tradespeople.
> 
> ~ 100 electricians (Jman and apprentices) : maybe 10 women
> - ? plumbers : 0
> ...




That is an amazing percentage of Women to Men on the Electrician Crew .



Don


----------



## spinninwheels (Oct 28, 2012)

donaldelectrician said:


> That is an amazing percentage of Women to Men on the Electrician Crew .
> 
> 
> 
> Don


Two of them are leads as well.

There is an equal split I would say, between power and low voltage.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> So when was the last time you saw a fashion model repair a cable that way?


who says shes repairing it? maybe she pulled it apart!:whistling2: PMS can do that, ive seen it!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Women have taken over professional surfing, and some of them truly are better than most of the men till it gets over 20 feet or so. Then it's back to the boys club.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

spinninwheels said:


> Two of them are leads as well.
> 
> There is an equal split I would say, between power and low voltage.




We always did the LV work , nurses call line or low voltage , long time ago .
we called it the " Tit Work " ...

In the 90's we will finish the bldg. house , with all LV wire at LoCo , and for 
expansion . Alarm , Security , Fire , telephone , computer ...Networking .


I noticed that even Florida was paying LV Helpers way more than ....
in 2005 . LV workers were in demand .



Don


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know why there aren't more but it's ok for me personally. I would have to think harder in order to focus. Either I hate her for being a you know what or I cant stop day dreaming....That being said I have met a handful of super awesome gals that work very hard and very nasty jobs so.........yeah


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

A woman trained me to wind electric Motors years ago.

She could wind motors and make it look like a machine wound them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> So when was the last time you saw a fashion model repair a cable that way?


_Go for it_ Mac! :laughing:









~C:jester:S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Why aren't there more women in the trade?



You're asking _grand_ Q's here lately Cricket :thumbsup: 

So please allow me to up the ante' ,as some of us trade curmudgeons have working age daughters.....

*'What would you tell you daughter ,if she wanted to become an electrician?'* 

For some of those 'working age couples' i would pose it>

*'What would you tell you spouse / so, if she wanted to become an electrician'?*

~CS~


----------



## cagresham85 (Apr 28, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> You're asking _grand_
> *'What would you tell you spouse / so, if she wanted to become an electrician'?*


I would ask my wife if she had lost her f**king mind.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

You know in the grand scheme of things I could care less if there are more women in the trade or not. 

I just want everyone to be able to work and do what they enjoy doing.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

InPhase277 said:


> Again, I didn't say women CAN'T do the work we do. They CAN, and I have seen it done. But IN GENERAL women just aren't as interested in mechanical things. This is biology.
> 
> Is there a societal element too it? I'm sure, but biology plays a big big role.


I agree that you aren't saying they CAN'T. I disagree with most of the rest though. There is nothing biological about it any more. There was indeed a pretty sharp biological distinction in male vs female roles 10,000 years ago as males focused on providing while females focused on having and raising children. This was, of course, 10,000 years ago when the human species was concerned with living long enough to pump out some children and die around 30. There were no sparkies back then except for those poor saps struck by lightning. The entire advancement of our society since the Enlightenment has been based on the concept of mind over matter, reason and logic over the natural order. Why then should women be disinclined to do things because it's not in their nature? It's in their nature just as much as ours, but they spend their entire lives with everyone telling them it's not in their nature that they come to agree. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jarp Habib said:


> I agree that you aren't saying they CAN'T. I disagree with most of the rest though. There is nothing biological about it any more. There was indeed a pretty sharp biological distinction in male vs female roles 10,000 years ago as males focused on providing while females focused on having and raising children. This was, of course, 10,000 years ago when the human species was concerned with living long enough to pump out some children and die around 30. There were no sparkies back then except for those poor saps struck by lightning. The entire advancement of our society since the Enlightenment has been based on the concept of mind over matter, reason and logic over the natural order. Why then should women be disinclined to do things because it's not in their nature? It's in their nature just as much as ours, but they spend their entire lives with everyone telling them it's not in their nature that they come to agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


If you have young kids, you can clearly see that boys act like boys and girls act like girls without being told to do so. My son wrestles with the dog, while my daughter cuddles up to him. When my son gets angry, he breaks things. My daughter cries. My son can't match his clothes to save his life, but my daughter is a fashion queen. These were natural things.

10000 years isn't long enough for us to have evolved away our instincts. We ar still animals driven by our genes. Not entirely, true. But there is a huge part our DNA plays in our actions and attitudes.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I don't have any children but I do have a sister. We grew up sharing a lot of the same toys: I would play Barbie with her and she would play GI Joe with me. We spent a lot of time looking for bugs and playing with the dog. Today, she chops firewood and hunts with Dad while I live in a cushy apartment in the city.

Anecdotes! Everybody's got one. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Don't last*

When I was an apprentice we had girls in the program, 2 electricians, 3 welding, 3 machinists, and 1 mechanic all start at same time. Within the end of the 5 years only 1 was left the rest had all become mommies. Not that they could not do the job or take the bull on a job (seen 1 girl KO a sailor with her hard hat that mouthed off) it was just that their lives changed. So if there are not many women in the trades it may be that they have moved on after wasting the training.
When I owned the horse ranch I had 10 women and 3 guy’s works for me and the girls could work right next to the guys and keep up.
Funny story
One day I had 3 teenage boys with their families waiting for horses to go riding. I had just got in 2 pallets of 50 pound bags of feed in, and said you boys want some exercise helping unload feed. They were like *"no that is too hard",* so I said *"don't worry my girls will do it"*. Just then three girls come out and start throwing the bags out of the trailer and into the feed room. You should have seen the look on the boy’s face, priceless.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, here comes my opinion. 
1 they are way to moody.
2 they get pregnant ant lose years of work.
3 they are way to moody.
4 they do not have the physical ability to complete certain jobs. 
5 they are way to moody. 
6 their kids are sick once a week. 
7 they are way to moody
8 they can't get to work until 8:30 because they have to tke their kids to work. 
9 they are way to moody. 
Want me to go on?


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I'm not trying to say that *all women are really like men*. I do recognize that there are differences on a fundamental physiological level. There are plenty of women who enjoy being girly and neat and would loathe this line of work and that's absolutely fine. Ultimately though there are a lot more women like us than many of us would prefer to believe, and the potential for many many more. If construction dudes cleaned up their game a little and stopped the whole "lol women are moody vaginas" thing the trade might see some growth in that department. I know that having to deal with vile portacans is my single biggest motivation for moving up to management...

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> I'm not trying to say that *all women are really like men*. I do recognize that there are differences on a fundamental physiological level. There are plenty of women who enjoy being girly and neat and would loathe this line of work and that's absolutely fine. Ultimately though there are a lot more women like us than many of us would prefer to believe, and the potential for many many more. If construction dudes cleaned up their game a little and stopped the whole "lol women are moody vaginas" thing the trade might see some growth in that department. I know that having to deal with vile portacans is my single biggest motivation for moving up to management...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


 How about in lieu of me changing to suit them they change to suit me. 

Life's a two way street a little give and take on both sides of the fence would be nice.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm convinced if there were more woman owned/managed electrical/HVAC/plumbing contracting businesses it would raise the bar in the whole trades/construction industry. 

...just saying.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

flyboy said:


> I'm convinced if there were more woman owned/managed electrical/HVAC/plumbing contracting businesses it would raise the bar in the whole trades/construction industry.
> 
> ...just saying.


The grass is always greener................

They can serve an apprenticeship and wait 4-8 years and go for it. In todays society no one is holding them back.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

The only Trade Woman I have known was a Pole climber for Cable .

She visited me during the , " Diablo Canyon Occupation " , in the 70's 
after we went to Mexico .


Put on her spikes , climbed the pole in our back yard , and we now had 
Cable ..

Then we needed a TV ...




Don


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> How about in lieu of me changing to suit them they change to suit me.
> 
> Life's a two way street a little give and take on both sides of the fence would be nice.


I'll wait right here while you go out and start telling all of them that. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grim (May 11, 2016)

I've worked with plenty of capable electrician women... and I've worked with plenty of male electricians who weren't worth a ****. I feel like some of the people on here are being a bit sexist one way or the other.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> I'll wait right here while you go out and start telling all of them that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I have done just that, they want an even playing field give it up in the courts in divorce.........


The issue is they do not want a level playing field, they want to keep divorce laws as they are and change the work place to fit them.

I have no issue with women in the trade bring them on,let them get use to working construction.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> I have done just that, they want an even playing field give it up in the courts in divorce.........
> 
> 
> The issue is they do not want a level playing field, they want to keep divorce laws as they are and change the work place to fit them.
> ...


Seems fair to me!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Grim said:


> I've worked with plenty of capable electrician women... and I've worked with plenty of male electricians who weren't worth a ****. I feel like some of the people on here are being a bit sexist one way or the other.


Yeah,well..... that might be because most of us are _one way and not the other_ Grim:whistling2:

That said most EC's do not have the_ luxury _of viewing viable help in any other way than their reliable productivity.

Maybe if *Slick Willy* worked this trade ..... 









~CS~:no:


----------



## brightlee (Aug 25, 2014)

Jarp Habib said:


> This right here is exactly why. Well meaning but still sexist societal expectations. We raise girls with pink toys featuring women cooking, teaching, shopping, medicing. We tell them not to play in the dirt with frogs and bugs or with shovels and wires. There is literally nothing biological about it, it is 100% social pressure. They might not all be, on average, as brawny as men but there are plenty of positions in the trade that don't involve grunt work. Foreman, instrument tech, data dog, PLCs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


My dad taught me to solder and shoot around age 5. My parents put me in gymnastics and gave me barbies. I loved it all accept the barbies I pulled all the heads off. My dad taught his daughters everything he taught his sons. So he has 2 engineers a welder and an electrician. The boys are engineers like dad.


----------



## lannjenks (Feb 4, 2014)

Our inside apprenticeship program has 63 women currently and in my opinion, that's 63 more women who can be strong, independent, and make an awesome living in what has historically been a male dominated world. I've seen many lives changed for women who have gotten into the trades over the years, why shouldn't they have that opportunity? 

There are still soooo many sexist remarks and generalizations in this thread, it is frustrating to see that still going on. If you just treat the person you're working with as a human being trying to make a career and not a male or female, we might see some improvement. There are a lot of capable male and female workers out there, just like there are some not so capable. Our job as journeymen and foremen is to help everyone succeed, that can only strengthen our trade, so if you see someone struggling, male or female, why don't you all just think about helping them out?

I've had a wonderfully successful career as an electrician for 24 years. I came into the trade with zero experience and I owe my success not only to my work ethic and attitude, but to all of the people I worked with who taught me everything from how to wind up an extension cord and carry a ladder to programming plcs. Some were male coworkers and some were female coworkers.

How do we get more women in the trades is through education from the start and more vocational training in all schools open to everyone. A lot of women just don't know about the opportunities available.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

lannjenks said:


> Our inside apprenticeship program has 63 women currently and in my opinion, that's 63 more women who can be strong, independent, and make an awesome living in what has historically been a male dominated world. I've seen many lives changed for women who have gotten into the trades over the years, why shouldn't they have that opportunity?
> 
> There are still soooo many sexist remarks and generalizations in this thread, it is frustrating to see that still going on. If you just treat the person you're working with as a human being trying to make a career and not a male or female, we might see some improvement. There are a lot of capable male and female workers out there, just like there are some not so capable. Our job as journeymen and foremen is to help everyone succeed, that can only strengthen our trade, so if you see someone struggling, male or female, why don't you all just think about helping them out?
> 
> ...


Of course there are generalizations in this thread, no one can possibly speak for every single woman on Earth. IN GENERAL, there are few women in the electrical trade because women, IN GENERAL, don't find mechanical things interesting. Very few women born in the last, say, 60 years are unaware of the opportunities available to them in the 1st World. Women CAN be mechanics, plumbers, electricians, sheetrockers, masons, carpenters, roofers, tile setters, upholsterers, locksmiths, blacksmiths, refrigeration techs, etc, but THEY JUST AREN'T. 

IN GENERAL, the inborn ego and psychology of women doesn't mesh well with the trades. Yes, it is full of sexist men, but that isn't an impediment. It's an excuse. If a woman wants to be an electrician, she can be, but she needs a thick skin and a mechanical intuition.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

lannjenks said:


> Our job as journeymen and foremen


Shouldn't that be journeyperson and foreperson....You're right, way too much sexism still in the trades


----------



## Grim (May 11, 2016)

The excuses for sexism on this thread disgust me.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Grim said:


> The excuses for sexism on this thread disgust me.


Yeah, some people just can't hack it. Takes a thick skin to get by in the real world.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

Simple - they don't apply for the jobs. 

My daughter wants me to start teaching her. ( she's 14)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Placing young women in the trades devolves to shrinking the number of mothers in the maternity ward.

The fantastic crash in birthrates -- to well below replacement levels -- is deemed a positive good for feminists.

Kinky.

If sensitive and caring men were able to give birth, and nurse newborns, then we'd have real equality.

Otherwise, life is what it is.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

telsa said:


> Placing young women in the trades devolves to shrinking the number of mothers in the maternity ward.
> 
> The fantastic crash in birthrates -- to well below replacement levels -- is deemed a positive good for feminists.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, the population of the 3rd World explodes, and we're forced by the politically correct to act like our dwindling number is a good thing.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Do so many women confuse "strength" with some kind of old boy's club whose walls must be torn down because, as group-driven consensus seekers, they find individualism a truly alien concept? 

Education is no answer when an increasing number of educated youth find the uncomfortable thoughts of others on par with sins committed in one's heart.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Most Unions treat new people like outsiders & since women are care givers it tough on them. Most trades are not welcoming.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

derit said:


> Do so many women confuse "strength" with some kind of old boy's club whose walls must be torn down because, as group-driven consensus seekers, they find individualism a truly alien concept?
> 
> Education is no answer when an increasing number of educated youth find the uncomfortable thoughts of others on par with sins committed in one's heart.


Grand point derit.:thumbsup:

But i would wager _few_ join to bust balls. 

Look at it the other way 'round....:whistling2:

Would you (et all guys) like to work in the Secretarial pool? How about with a gaggle of female nurses? Hairdresser?Midwife?  

Perhaps, at the end of the day, it's not so much the conquest , as it is having to exist in a work environ with the constant notion of simply being out of one's comfort zone.

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hate to generalize but overall I think women pay more attention to detail in the things they do, doesn't matter if it is a hobby or a career. I have always enjoyed teaching women a skill (scuba, target shooting, etc) they have less preconceived ideas than their male counterparts.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> OK, here comes my opinion.
> 1 they are way to moody.
> 2 they get pregnant ant lose years of work.
> 3 they are way to moody.
> ...


Naww, you're too moody...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Grand point derit.:thumbsup:
> 
> But i would wager _few_ join to bust balls.
> 
> ...


When I was single I loved and hated working with tons of gals. :whistling2:


----------

